# Darrell Waltrip goes for a wild ride....



## specialk (Jun 8, 2012)

Search youtube for that exact wording......Smoke takes DW for a few laps in the dirt car before Prelude to a Dream race this year.....somebody recorded it w/ a video camera while watching it on tv(it was PPV).....he squeals like a baby and cusses up a storm wanting stewart to slow down but stewart holds it wide open!!......it is funny as all get out


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## specialk (Jun 8, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


>



he never once mentioned ''boggity, boggity, boggity'' either!


----------



## Keith48 (Jun 8, 2012)

That was awesome!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 8, 2012)

specialk said:


> Search youtube for that exact wording......Smoke takes DW for a few laps in the dirt car before Prelude to a Dream race this year.....somebody recorded it w/ a video camera while watching it on tv(it was PPV).....he squeals like a baby and cusses up a storm wanting stewart to slow down but stewart holds it wide open!!......it is funny as all get out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The above video shows them driving on dirt track with the announcer commenting but does not include any audio of DW or Smoke but we can imagine the fear & trembling & rush of excitment in that race car. 

You can hear someone nearby in the audience saying that "Tony never lifts & is holding the throttle wide open".


I found the PPV video titled "Darrell Waltrip Goes For a Wild Ride" on Youtube with the video description "Darrell gets scared out of his mind as Tony Stewart puts the car to the edge at Eldora Speedway", but I did not hear any of the bad words even though they printed them on the TV screen that was being filmed or recorded.  DW's comments cracked me up, especially with all his screaming.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## olcowman (Jun 8, 2012)

It's actually labeled as "Darrell Waltrip Goes For a Wild Ride" and comes right up under a YouTube search. It is funny as all get out to hear DW's screams... I wish we could see the smile ol' Stewart was a wearing underneath that helmet... and like ya'll said above... "he don't lift".

I'm kinda afraid to embed it cause DW does let a few bad words slip, but it can be found easy enough.


----------



## Robert 31320 (Jun 9, 2012)

There are several other Jr and JJ loving announcers that Smoke should take for a ride like that!


----------



## tcward (Jun 9, 2012)

Can't believe he was acting like such a sissy! You think he has never been in a dirt car before?


----------



## DeepweR (Jun 10, 2012)

That was awesome,,,Robert I like that avatar pic!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 10, 2012)

tcward said:


> Can't believe he was acting like such a sissy! You think he has never been in a dirt car before?



Yep, you read my mind & wrote the words I was thinking.


----------



## polkhunt (Jun 10, 2012)

This one is hilarious. He does not know the difference between geological and geographical


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 12, 2012)

Too funny!!!


----------

